# Honorary Florida Man



## AWP (Mar 24, 2018)

You just have to read the story to believe it...someone send this man to Florida!

He crashed a semi onto JBLM and was nearly hit by a plane on his quest for 'better dope'

Some highlights:



> He wasn't happy with the drugs he had in Olympia, and decided to head north to find better.
> 
> He’d never driven a semi before, but decided to give it a go.
> 
> ...


----------



## CQB (Mar 24, 2018)

Top hole! This can be a dumpster for all Florida related activities. And the Mullet goes to...

'ACA' Has Discovered Dapto Neighbours Warring Over A Homemade "Death Ray"

But then...

'Dapto death ray' neighbour arrested after dressing as Darth Vader


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 24, 2018)

Hope-a-dope!


----------



## Gunz (Mar 24, 2018)

Thank you for submitting your audition to Florida. It was carefully reviewed by our staff. While it showed promise, unfortunately it did not quite meet the high standards of bizarreness required for admission.

Enhancing the elements of your audition with, say, incest or necrophilia, or adding fire or cannibalism or Wal-Mart or a trailer park, or voodoo and chickens may increase your chances of admission.

We encourage you to reapply.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 24, 2018)

They can't top the sheer imbecility in the OP story, but these were some of my favorite inane people stories from last year.  I'll stick to FL because it really is a convenient source to mine.

Florida woman lights cigarette inside car transporting propane grill, car explodes

Miami-Dade school teacher throws X rated party in classroom for former student, other students in attendance

Florida man arrested while yelling at citizens and police about how every other state is better than Florida


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 24, 2018)

I think it’s very normative and disrespectful to assume that a Florida Man can only appear in Florida.  Florida Man is eternal.  Florida Man is ever-present.  Florida Man knows no borders, no race, not even gender.  Have you ever seen a grown woman become Florida Man?  I have.


----------



## AWP (Mar 24, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> Have you ever seen a grown woman become Florida Man?  I have.



Personally, I think it is courageous of you to open up about your reassignment surgery.



DocIllinois said:


> They can't top the sheer imbecility in the OP story, but these were some of my favorite inane people stories from last year.  I'll stick to FL because it really is a convenient source to mine.
> 
> Florida woman lights cigarette inside car transporting propane grill, car explodes
> Miami-Dade school teacher throws X rated party in classroom for former student, other students in attendance
> ...



Doc, we have a FL thread. Fail.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 24, 2018)

AWP said:


> Doc, we have a FL thread. Fail.



Oh sure, deny me the obvious route.

I'll at least stick to a theme with the next ones:

Queens man arrested for impersonating Ethan Hunt

Sacramento man arrested for impersonating imaginary man


----------

